

Obituary: Steve Jobs - krosaen
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/10/obituary

======
marchdown
I cringe to think that they had to have written this in advance.

~~~
bigethan
Why? It's common practice to pre-write obituaries for famous people, no matter
how healthy they are. And it leads to a better obit that can be richer because
of the time invested in it beforehand (the Economist's obits are usually very
well done).

